# What time of year is your city at its best?



## Xelebes (Apr 1, 2007)

Midsummer - Late July, early august. We are in full festival swing at that point.


----------



## PedroGabriel (Feb 5, 2007)

In Póvoa de Varzim, that's obviously Summer, especially near feast days, weekends and very hot days, my city's resident population triples during summer, there's a catch: too many parked cars and the city is not prepared for that amount of population, and it never prepares itself. They are building underground parking areas, but it will take sometime, and won't solve the problem of some districts.


----------



## SYDNEYAHOLIC (Nov 3, 2006)

Spring and Summer are best in Sydney. 

Spring is warm and is less humid than Summer and the water has warmed up enough to comfortably go swimming. The Summer is usually very humid (subtropicalish) but has lots and lots of blue sky days and the beach is at its best. Summer is also when Sydney Festival is on. Summer also features the spectacular NYE fireworks over the harbour. 

Autumn would be the worst time because that's when the most rain occurs. Winter is also nice but Sydney is a city built around warmth and the low 20's (Celcius) don't really suit the city compared to the scorcher's of Summer.


----------



## Kelsen (Jul 29, 2006)

Carnival.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

I never like HK summers. Summers in HK are too hot but rarely falls over 36C. I prefer HK fall or winter.


----------



## Tri-ring (Apr 29, 2007)

Late March through mid April during the hanami or cherry blossom season for Tokyo.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

WANCH said:


> I never like HK summers. Summers in HK are too hot but rarely falls over 36C. I prefer HK fall or winter.


Hong Kong's summers are problematic because it is too humid. Temperatures tend to stabilize at around 30-33C and don't move up or down so much from that range. From a numerical point of view, it's not that bad. New York saw a few days of 40C last summer. However, when humidity hovers around 80%+ all the time, it gets very muggy and uncomfortable to be outdoors.


----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)

For the Twin Cities I would say May, June and September. Winters are too cold and summers are often hot and humid. When people think of Minnesota cold is usually the first thing that comes to mind, it's funny watching out of towners in July stunned by the tropical weather; "I didn't know it got so hot here" is a phrase I have heard more than once.


----------



## atom (Dec 13, 2003)

For my city Ayutthaya and Bangkok the best time are in Winter (November-January) although now it is not as cold as it was (20-25 'C) but that time the cities have many unforgettable festivals in every month.


----------



## zhojulia (Apr 6, 2007)

Beijing is a city with four sensons clearly. In spring, all the trees and grass get green. Very nice and warm and cool city here.


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

I like Melbourne in autumn

check my thread... http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=460389

March is also the busiest time for Melbourne for events and activities


----------



## gladisimo (Dec 11, 2006)

hkskyline said:


> Hong Kong's summers are problematic because it is too humid. Temperatures tend to stabilize at around 30-33C and don't move up or down so much from that range. From a numerical point of view, it's not that bad. New York saw a few days of 40C last summer. However, when humidity hovers around 80%+ all the time, it gets very muggy and uncomfortable to be outdoors.


I love Hong Kong Summers! Playing tennis in the sun... fantastic 

Anyway, in San Francisco, it's probably the fall, cool, sunny, no rain, not too hot. It is fantastic during the summer too, but it can get too hot at times (you don't want to get in a car that's been baking for an hour)


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

Despite the changes in the wheather, NYC is a city for all seasons.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Vancouver is very lovely in the summer. Lots of sunshine and temperatures are just right. It doesn't get too hot at all. But avoid winters, when it rains all the time.


----------



## ranny fash (Apr 24, 2005)

Nottingham, uk - DEFINITELY summer. people are so much happier and more willing to be outside. it looks far more attarctive as well. the only problem with summers is that although it rarely gets above the mid 30s here, it does get very humid, and this causes problems for a lot of people. i don't mind it though. i love hot weather and blue skies, and women wearing less.


here's what it looks like http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=382143


its well nice in the summer. like all British cities, it looks dull and miserable in winter.


----------



## Kane007 (May 30, 2006)

Late Summer most definitely. Nights are comfortably humid.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Cardiff is best in spring, when the daffodils (Welsh national flower) are everywhere, then the blue bells and and blossom. This year has been really hot (global warming) and they all came out one after another - excellent stuff! The city is busy all year round though spring and summer is when the larger events are held.


----------



## Resident (Aug 18, 2006)

I love autumn in Indianapolis, the foliage is nice and it's still mild with lower humidity. I live in Denver now, so I'll see what summers are like very soon. I've enjoyed the lack of humidity thus far.


----------



## Joey313 (May 2, 2006)

nygirl said:


> Forgetting wheather I'd say New York City at Christmas time is fantastic and in the summer there is so much going on in the city. All the festivals: West Indian day parade, Puerto Rican day parade, Hispanic day parade, Feast of San Gennairo, Colombia Night, Pride Parade all of the ethnic festivals take place during this time accept I think the Greek independence day parade which was a week ago and St. Pattys dy parade, and Columbus day parade.


I can Imagine NYc During X-mas. With snow and the christmas Vibe and the NYC Vibe mixed in. Ive never been to Nyc during x-mas


----------



## Chicagoago (Dec 2, 2005)

In Chicago - Summer!! I think June and July are my favorite. Why?




I LOVE the tree cover in this city in the summer, lush and green are amazing














































Swimming in the warm blue lake



















I've always loved storms, and the early summer thunderstorms are amazing


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

^^ Great pics...honestly, I think Chicago is beautiful in all seasons, though.


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

*Las Vegas really looks putrid on hot summer days. IDK why but the air makes it look very grainy (the skyline) and kind of 1980's all over again, almost like a picture of the 80's, well thats how it is in my eyes. When there isn't heat, Las Vegas really looks fabulous on Fall days, its not too cold and the clouds don't get dark, also the sun is out but not too bad. *


----------



## Octoman (Nov 16, 2006)

wow, Chicago looks stunning in those pictures. Almost tropical!
I have never been but I guess when I do visit I will aim for June or July


----------



## Ordex (Jun 26, 2006)

I'd say either summer when the days are long and the nights are warm or winter, when there is snow on the mountain. In between the weather is all over the show. Although lately we have been having some pretty nice sunsets.


some images I found in google...


----------



## Chicagoago (Dec 2, 2005)

Octoman said:


> wow, Chicago looks stunning in those pictures. Almost tropical!
> I have never been but I guess when I do visit I will aim for June or July



The city actually got on a kick a few years ago of planting tropical palm trees along the beaches north of downtown. It's weird to drive up lakeshore with all the trees and flowers on the city side of the street, then see the blue waters, beaches full of people and palm trees blowing in the wind. It really throws you off for a minute, it looks quite tropical. A lot of outdoor cafes/bars took notice as well, as I've been to numerous places that now put large palm trees out on the city sidewalks during the summer. It's actually pretty cool....


There are multiple palm tree rental places in Chicago. The trees go for about $600-$1,000 a season, and that includes a winter home for them. One company that just started said they'd hoped to rent out 300 trees in their first year of business, but ended up renting over 1,000 almost immediately. They ship the 24 foot tall trees up from Florida.


----------



## PiperPig (Nov 10, 2005)

Atlanta and Augusta---best in the Spring. Dogwoods, Azaleas, et al. It's great. Of course, you might die from the pollen, but oh well....


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

TalB said:


> Despite the changes in the wheather, NYC is a city for all seasons.


that's what I think as well


----------



## salvius (Aug 4, 2004)

I can't in all honesty say Toronto's good in the Winter; blech! Early to late May I think is the absolute best, with most comfortable temperatures, best energy and vibe.


----------



## yin_yang (May 29, 2006)

yup, toronto peaks may-june. whole city is in a great mood, and then july hits and it gets too hot.


----------



## wik (Dec 30, 2004)

Warsaw, Poland:

*Late spring* (i.e. May) - plants and flowers are in blossom (the city has one of Europe's finest parks), temperature is warm but not too hot (c.a 20C in general)

*Early autumn* (end of September/begining of October)- parks and squares are full of multi-colored fallen leaves, temperature is nice (similar to May, on average)

+ eventually winter if snowy and not too cold (i.e. only slightly below 0c) - esp. parks, all covered with snow, are picturesque. However, after few days, in the busiest parts of downtown snow turns grey because of car pollution and - if snowfall is very intense - there can be horrible mud or water on sidewalks due to use of anti-ice agents...

Perhaps spring and early autumn are also the best in terms of cultural events (esp. the greatest variety of out-door concerts, festivals etc.)

"No-go seasons":

Summer, if too hot (above 30C; it does happen every year, but usually it doesn't last long): some parts of downtown, especially modern parts built during the communist era (huge parts of the city were totally destroyed during WWII), are not "adapted" to similar temperature (wide streets, too litte shadow). Everyone moves out if he/she can - cultural life and nightlife are disappointing.

Late autumn (november/early December): rain, wind, almost no sun (not always, however), short period of daylight.

Winter if very cold (i.e below - 10C) - but it doesn't happen every year and *very* harsh frost usually doesn't last more than a week. Maximal temperatures below -10C can occur mostly between late December/early February, but they are not totally uncommon even in November or March.

+ Early spring perhaps (i.e. early March): weather can be unstable and constantly changing, increased risk of catching a flu


However, weather in Central and Eastern Europe can be unforseeable (i.e max. temperature observed over last 10 years in the middle of November was c.a. +20C, while the minimum for* the same* day was c.a. -15C


----------



## cphdude (Apr 18, 2004)

Mr_Denmark said:


> Copenhagen is deffinetly as Summer city if ever there were one...
> 
> It is at it's best from early May to mid September..


I agree. Summer is the best, but a snowcovered city is also a very pretty sight....


----------



## Racingfreak (Sep 11, 2005)

Rotterdam in the summer.


----------



## patcheon (Sep 8, 2005)

I love Toronto during Spring. When the weather warms up after the long winter, flowers are blooming, young leaves is emerging. But it could also be hell for those sensitive to pollen. I personally hated summer. It could be even warmer than Singapore. 

For Singapore, there is no distinct season at all, personally, I live December - Feb period slightly more when the weather is slightly cooler, dispite the rainy season then. It's also because there are quite a number of holidays during that period and also it is the year end bonus time. hee hee


----------



## Insomniac (Sep 11, 2002)

May and October. May because the city is green again after winter, the temperatures are somewhat bearable (today was cool for May - high 75 degrees, low 45), and October, because of the fall foilage and of course, FOOTBALL!!!


July / August are the worst times IMO. The heat really starts around Mother's Day (some years even around Easter, except for this year when it was 25 degrees on Easter morning). It's still enjoyable in May and June, and for the 4th of July, but after that you start to get tired of it. And by August, all you want is relief. You just want to see the temperature dip back below 70 degrees, even if only for one night. In Birmingham, during the "dog days" of July and August, the daytime temperatures can easily reach 100 + (with plenty of humidity), and at night the temperature will only go down to about 80 (I'll never forget one summer when the official temperature at Birmingham airport at 10 PM was 91 degrees).



I'm enjoying this cool spell right now though. Today it was still in the 50s around 10 AM, and I enjoyed every bit of it, cause when the summertime heat hits, it's gonna be a bitch.


----------



## sydney_lad (Dec 6, 2005)

Summer's too hot.

I like it in Autumn or Spring.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Pittsburgh probably looks stunning in the fall when the leaves change colour since there are a lot of hills and forests surrounding the city.


----------

